# Lots of Used Equipment!



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

210g Acrylic tanks-$500ea. made by tenecor and great shape. drilled with dual overflows. 6ft coralife 3xhqi and 4 power compacts $300, MTC procal reactor $300, Little giant 3mdq 1000gph $100ea, Knop D reactors $300ea, Pinpoint controller $100, Cash and carry, more arriving this weekend. thanks. [email protected]


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

just found 2 red sea berlins for $50ea.


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

what kind of pinpoint controller?

ORP? 

PH? 

Temperature?


----------



## Tbird (Oct 5, 2009)

What are the dimensions of the 210G tanks?


----------



## advanced reef aquatics (Apr 20, 2009)

controller is for ph, mainly used for ca reactors. tank dimensions 72x24x30 high. drilled with 2 overflows, blue acrylic sides and back, we had 2 and down to one. thanks


----------

